# Racing Pigeon Shot and Killed



## panther-star (Sep 6, 2017)

(Sharing this from my instagram) (please let me know if I put this in the wrong category, I want 100% sure)
Okay, need to get this out of the way: I’m all up for hunting. I LOVE meat, and eating something freshly killed and cooked tastes GREAT. I’m not up for trophy hunting, or killing the best of a herd. Why? Because it deteriorates the general health and well being of the herd, and killing predators (especially apex predators) can set an entire area off because of the vital role that one animal played (the bigger it is the larger its territory and the less others you’ll find in that same area). Now, killing pigeons. Yeah, sometimes it’s necessary. However, females of a flock will lay more eggs to replenish the flock, so it kinda backfires. Killing someone’s PROPERTY, I feel is not only wrong, but illegal. This bird is clearly registered with the American Racing Pigeon Union (AU). Owners within the union, while they are used to loosing birds, are not very happy when their bird is intentionally killed. I hope this person did something to contact the owner, just on my hope that there are good people. However, he clearly states “First double band!!” As if excited to kill another person’s bird, and has killed other racing pigeons before. Guys, if you know anything or can read the band, please help and get something done about this.


----------



## panther-star (Sep 6, 2017)

*wasnt not want


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

Yeah, that’s awful, but I’m more bothered by how you’ve spent the majority of your post justifying killing animals you don’t care about.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

bootface said:


> Yeah, that’s awful, but I’m more bothered by how you’ve spent the majority of your post justifying killing animals you don’t care about.


^ I agree with this comment. Also don't think posting this was appropriate. You know we can't read the bands any better than you can. We also know this happens, but you don't need to post this kind of thing here.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Makes me very sad.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Why not post it here, its a fact these things happen. I saw a video of a hawk eating a pigeon, guess what, about 30 seconds into the video the pigeon struggled " it was still alive". Now that makes me upset. 
When I was 9 years old my mother died, of course I was Very upset. Not many weeks after that my uncle saw an "owl" setting on the barn roof. He shot it ( that was legal then ) It turned out to be a banded racing pigeon and it was not dead. The wing was broke. That bird comforted me immensely throughout my sorrow. Bad things happen but sometimes it turns out doing good for someone.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What is the point of posting a dead pigeon. Serves no purpose.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

Shows how many birds people think the birds get lost and they really are getting shot. There is even a youtube channel called Soars No More where they get extra points for shooting banded birds. They are then just dumped in the trash. Shark has been trying to stop this for years and because they are JUST pigeons no one seems to care. Very sad wonder how these people would feel if someone shot there dog because it has a collar.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

White Homers, agree, very sad.


----------



## Happyfrenchman (May 17, 2013)

Where and how was it shot? It looks like it has a racing band on it but that doesn't mean it was racing. It could have been living in a barn. A racing pigeon would not be easy to hit if it is doing what it is supposed to be doing. Still it is too bad some people like to be azole's. Don't let it bother you. Enjoy a chicken sandwich....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

People shoot racing pigeons all the time.


----------



## cookiebun (Jun 2, 2008)

These jerks are on youtube. Log on and give them some flak.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cookiebun said:


> These jerks are on youtube. Log on and give them some flak.


Why waste your time? These people don't care about what others think or say. They're morons. They don't respect the rights of others. They like getting a rise out of others. Don't give them the satisfaction.


----------



## Bird Rescuer (May 6, 2005)

*Birdman of Long Beach - Banded Pigeon's*

I spent 10 years rescuing and doctoring over 4,000 pigeons on the street 7 days a week. Not long after i started my rescue work my friend terry whatley helped me track down the owners of racing birds that had tags. At the time we thought we were doing the right thing. As time went on and i learned, had a lot of stories published on my rescue work and made a name for myself. I found out that the racing clubs kill most of the beautiful racing birds when they are no longer satisfied with their performance. Basically they keep a small percentage of the pigeons with good blood lines for breeding and kill the rest. I know why they do it and i don't like it and it's really heartbreaking. Pigeons were war hero's, are one of the sweetest, smartest birds in the world. Anyone that would kill one for kicks definitely has earned bad karma. They do not carry diseases to humans and all lies spread from pest control companies to sell products. I wonder if you are allowed to put your e-mail address on here if any pigeon lovers would like to contact me.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Bird Rescuer, i love pigeons and dont understand why racing people dont find homes for their extra birds. It is so cruel to discard them when they are so sensitive and special.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

I agree that they should find homes for the unwanted. I have driven 150 miles each way to pick up one of my lost birds she was missing for a month. She turned out to be one of my best. I guess she didn't want to go through that again. If you raise them they are your responsibility.


----------



## Bird Rescuer (May 6, 2005)

*I would enjoy making friends with Pigeon Lovers - Birdman of Long Beach*

CWEBSTER - Birdman of Long Beach here. It would be nice to make a new friend that loves and respects Pigeons and other wildlife. My whole life seems to be rescue work. I see animals needing help, hungry, thirsty and I am the friend they were waiting on to help them. I seem to take care of most of the animals in my neighborhood where I live. On any search engine under - Birdman of Long Beach - or - Dan Lubniewski there is stories on my rescue work. Also click on - IMAGES - and there is quite a few photos of me with patients. I also have a link I can share of - War Pigeons - that I spent months working on putting together and compiled on one e-mail. - [email protected]


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice to meet you, Birdman of Long Beach!


----------



## Bear Foot Farm (Sep 9, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> ^ I agree with this comment. Also don't think posting this was appropriate. You know we can't read the bands any better than you can. We also know this happens, but you don't need to post this kind of thing here.


I'm curious about something.

If you don't like this sort of topic, why would you intentionally click on the thread multiple times when the title is precise as to the content?



> Why waste your time? These people don't care about what others think or say. They're morons. *They don't respect the rights of others.* They like getting a rise out of others. Don't give them the satisfaction.


Aren't you now doing exactly what you're telling others not to do?
It seems you don't much care what others think either.



> What is the point of posting a dead pigeon. *Serves no purpose.*


Neither does continuing to complain about what others want to discuss.

Just some things to think about.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

I looked up the Birdman of longbeach website. I think they are way off base, setting animals free ? Going into business's and taking animals? Stealing them ! To do what - set them free ? To what kind of life OR death. When a caged animal is "set free" they may not know how to survive in the wild OR on the streets ( squashed by automobiles ) so what happens - they starve - die. NO, I do not agree with their actions. Helping wounded or neglected animals though is great, I applaud that. 
The proper way of working with the "caged animals" it through the proper channels, courts and governments.


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

wildcat hunter said:


> I looked up the Birdman of longbeach website. I think they are way off base, setting animals free ? Going into business's and taking animals? Stealing them ! To do what - set them free ? To what kind of life OR death. When a caged animal is "set free" they may not know how to survive in the wild OR on the streets ( squashed by automobiles ) so what happens - they starve - die. NO, I do not agree with their actions. Helping wounded or neglected animals though is great, I applaud that.
> The proper way of working with the "caged animals" it through the proper channels, courts and governments.


Where are you getting this? All I’m seeing is stories about helping ferals.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

You need to get into the pictures, its a slideshow. People with masks and hoodies releasing animals. This is all over the world. 
http://animalliberationfront.com/slideshow6.htm 
One shot is 3500 mink released !


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Bear Foot Farm said:


> I'm curious about something.
> 
> If you don't like this sort of topic, why would you intentionally click on the thread multiple times when the title is precise as to the content?
> 
> ...


Bear Foot Farm. Nothing you have said in this comment has even made any sense, so guess it in some way was just to make you feel better. Well glad to have been able to help with your problematic mental state, so now..........BUZZ OFF.


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

wildcat hunter said:


> You need to get into the pictures, its a slideshow. People with masks and hoodies releasing animals. This is all over the world.
> http://animalliberationfront.com/slideshow6.htm
> One shot is 3500 mink released !


That’s ALF, which happens to have some articles about Birdman here. It doesn’t mean he has anything to do with it. 

ALF is fighting against completely legal animal abuse, there are no legal channels to take without completely changing the way humans see animals. In the majority of cases that I am aware of, they had homes lined up before the animals were stolen. Regardless, releasing animals to a likely death is still better than breeding generations of them for a certain death. It’s not good for those individual animals, but if it disrupts the animal abuse industry I see it as a positive.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

bootface said:


> That’s ALF, which happens to have some articles about Birdman here. It doesn’t mean he has anything to do with it.
> 
> ALF is fighting against completely legal animal abuse, there are no legal channels to take without completely changing the way humans see animals. In the majority of cases that I am aware of, they had homes lined up before the animals were stolen. Regardless, releasing animals to a likely death is still better than breeding generations of them for a certain death. It’s not good for those individual animals, but if it disrupts the animal abuse industry I see it as a positive.


We look at this differently but that's OK, everybody has his / her opinions. The animals stolen or released will be replaced with more subjects so nothing is accomplished by this. Public opinion on the fur market and caged animals is what needs be addressed. I would be very happy to find birdman is not involved or supporting these actions. 
Thanks for your reply


----------



## panther-star (Sep 6, 2017)

Oh dang, Sorry I wasn't able to reply for so long, college is killing me. I didn't know racers killed so many birds, weird. Anyway, I've read through all the comments and I'm sorry. I probably shouldn't have said anything. I'll take it down if you guys want, although it seems there's somewhat of a conversation going on


----------



## Bird Rescuer (May 6, 2005)

Birdman of Long Beach - ALF really appreciates all the years I dedicated to helping Pigeons and saving animals lives. They have lots of my stories posted but I have nothing to do with their activities. I am also on their - U.S. Animal Rights Hall of Fame Nominee List - and next to my name on the list it says Index. Click on it and there is about 70 of my rescue stories. My e-mail is - [email protected]


----------



## DansDoves (Jun 8, 2017)

This is the first time I have heard anything such as that.I don't know where you posted from but in the U.S. we don't destroy old racing birds because they can no longer perform.I strongly suggest that you or anyone else that has any questions regarding this issue or anything regarding the practice of keeping and racing pigeons to contact the American Racing Pigeon Union @ www.pigeon.org or call Karen Clifton 405-848-5888.She is the Exec Director at the AU national office in Oklahoma City .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There are both good and bad pigeon keepers and racers in the US. Some do destroy unwanted birds, or birds who do not perform as wanted, and some do not.


----------



## bigdunc (Sep 14, 2017)

*High flyer found*

Last year I found the remains of a pigeon on the roof of where I work.
The bird has decomposed leaving mostly feathers beak and feet.
I found three bands of the following types.
Two are a plastic crimped on type solid color no markings 1 yellow 1 pink.
The third is one piece aluminum with plastic wrapped cover.
The following marking on the blue band.
DFS 
2015
PK-IRN-HIGHFLYER
609


----------



## panther-star (Sep 6, 2017)

Jay, why don’t you buzz off? If nothing in Bear’s comment made sense then learn to read English. You’ve done nothing but put negative comments on several of my posts, and I’ve seen them on other’s posts as well. As soon as I find out how I will be blocking and reporting you. You have given me, a new and young member, a very poor impression. I’m thankful I’ve met some other kind and decent racers. 
Now, about the hunting part. As stated, this was originally posted on Instagram. As such, I had to make my opinion clear on hunting: hunting for food is okay, hunting for trophies is wrong. A good majority of it I felt was relevant to the killing of pigeons, especially those owned by people. Good birds can be lost all because of “sport.” I feel it is wrong, and I do my best to share that opinion. 
About the topic this is under: I clearly stated that I was unsure of which topic I was supposed to put this under, and asked to be directed to the correct one. Instead I have received rude comments (mostly by jay) about how this is under the wrong topic. As an adult, I would have expected you to be more mature about it Jay.
In the end, I am actually thankful for the discussion that has gone on here. It has helped broaden my horizons and information on the sport of racing pigeons. My only disappointment is that this is the post that receives the most replies, where as I have others that I feel probably should get more helpful advise as they are about my first birds and whatnot. However, it’s okay because thankfully my club leader has been extremely helpful.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

panther-star said:


> Jay, why don’t you buzz off? If nothing in Bear’s comment made sense then learn to read English. You’ve done nothing but put negative comments on several of my posts, and I’ve seen them on other’s posts as well.
> 
> Now you know that just is not true. Please don't lie. I have not been negative on any of your other posts. Anyone can go back to them and check if they like.
> 
> ...



It took nearly a month to say all this? Really? LOL.


----------

